# General > Chat Room Events And Meetings >  Quiz@8.30pm 30/09/2007

## TRUCKER

Quiz At 8.30pm On Sunday The 30th Of September.

----------


## laguna2

Hope to be able to join you then!

 ::

----------


## Lolabelle

_Me too! I hope..._

----------


## young_fishin_neep

should be able to join as long as i remeber and am not to mesmorised by my CSI  ::  :Grin: 

kazzii xxxxxxxxx

----------


## Lolabelle

Sorry Trucker, I missed it. It's a long weekend here for the Queen's Birthday so I had a sleep in.  :: 
Hope you all had a great time though.

----------


## TRUCKER

U deserve a lie in lolabelle no worries about missing the quiz

----------

